# No Cooking Required



## joesfolk (Jul 20, 2011)

It's going to be beastly hot all over the country today.  I've decided that I'm going out to buy a rotisserie chicken for dinner tonight.  Don't know what I will do with it but I know I am not going to cook, just assemble.  What are your favorite ways to avoid the heat of the stove?  Recipies please.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gazpacho
Chilled Yogurt-cucumber soup
Three-bean salsa salad
BLTs (make the bacon in the microwave)
Club Sandwiches

Tomorrow it is supposed to be 37C, (that's around 98), with the humidex, it will feel as if it is 48C. In all the years I've lived here, I do not recall a forecasted temp to be 37. It has been beastly hot all week. I installed the portable A/C--boy am I glad I did. It has helped a LOT.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> What are your favorite ways to avoid the heat of the stove?


 
The combination of summer heat and humidity makes cooking inside miserable and costly with air conditioning costs.

I like to use the grill as my oven. It's easy when you set it up for indirect cooking and add a remote temp gauge to it.

I use a "Oregon Scientific" remote BBQ temp gauge. You stick the probe into the item cooking and set the transmitter to the side of the BBQ. The inside unit will show you the temp and also give you an alarm when set-point-minus 10 degrees is reached. It can be set to Degrees F or C.

To use your grill as an oven, you first have to put a ring of some sort below the cooking area where the coals are. The ring needs to go all the way up to the cooking grate where the food is. I use a 6 inch tin ring. It makes the heat from the coals go up the sides of the grill instead of hitting the cooking area directly. By adjusting your vents on the sides and lid, you can maintain a steady heat by adding just a few new briquettes every 30-60 minutes. When adding them, space them around the ring.

This keeps the heat out of the house and also gives the food a great smokey flavor. Serious Yum on the Yum Meter!


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 20, 2011)

Grill cooking is the way to be when the summer heat hits. I use the slow cooker in the summer, too. I just hook it up in the garage and let 'er rip.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

Cook out, or take out!
Usually bbq and salads. I sometimes use the fryer outside with an extension chord. Like tonight I may make some fries with the bbq I am making.

Oh yeah, and lots of beer and lemonade....


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 20, 2011)

Grilling, salads, or fresh veg ( tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, squash), and cheeses.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 20, 2011)

popcorn. hot pockets. frozen tv dinners. (any other microwave cliche's that I can name) I might throw up thinking about a hot pocket.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 20, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> Grill cooking is the way to be when the summer heat hits. I use the slow cooker in the summer, too. I just hook it up in the garage and let 'er rip.


 Gee I never thought of putting the crock pot in the garage, of course until the last couple of weeks we didn't have a garage.  Now we have a garage and a basement so maybe when we finally get moved in I'll try the crock pot in the basement for those really hot days.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like just having a large bowl of fresh fruit salad and V Ice Cream when it's hot or Gazpacho, Rotisserie  Chicken wrapped in tortillas with crisp salad and sour cream, a cheese platter with melba toast and preserves, Baguette sandwiches with cold cuts, salad and preserves and pickles etc. Or I just order in


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ambrosia   *


Ingredients

1 can (20 ounces) pineapple chunks
1 can (11 ounces) mandarin orange segments
1 firm large banana, sliced
1-1/2 cups seedless grapes
1 cup miniature marshmallows
1 cup flaked coconut
1/2 cup pecan halves or coarsely chapped nuts (Optional)
1 cup sour cream OR plain yogurt
1 tablespoon brown sugar 

Method

1. Drain pineapple and orange segments (or use fresh instead of canned)

2. In large bowl, combine pineapple, orange segments, banana, grapes, marshmallows, coconut and nuts.

3. In a separate bowl, combine sour cream and brown sugar.

4. Stir sour cream mix into fruit mixture.

5. Cover and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Timothy said:


> *Ambrosia *
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...



Sour Cream and fruit? This I must try! Can I use all fresh fruit and say maybe honey?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 20, 2011)

Snip13--Sour cream and fruit is amazing. This salad (I guess it's a salad) is one my mom always made. We only used canned fruit (and no bananas). But, there's no reason fresh wouldn't work, I don't think.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Sour Cream and fruit? This I must try! Can I use all fresh fruit and say maybe honey?


 
I think I've seen about a hundred versions of Ambrosia. This is just my favorite. I make it without the nuts and serve it with the chopped nuts in small personal bowls on the side of each place setting.

The only thing to watch for is making it too runny. If you're careful with the amount of honey, it would work. Or, boost the amount of marshmallow to help control the thickness.

All fresh fruit is actually preferred, as it's the original method many decades ago in the deep south of the USA.

You can also make your own homemade marshmallow:
http://www.joyofbaking.com/candy/HomemadeMarshmallows.html

This stuff is addictive. Best eaten alone so no one sees your sticky face and the amount you eat...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks  I'll try it also minus the banana, I get really grossed out by raw bananas lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Snip13--Sour cream and fruit is amazing. This salad (I guess it's a salad) is one my mom always made. We only used canned fruit (and no bananas). But, there's no reason fresh wouldn't work, I don't think.



Don't know why I've never tried it. Yogurt is sour milk so sour cream should be great  Minus banana for me too!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks  I'll try it also minus the banana, I get really grossed out by raw bananas lol!


 
You could lightly bread the raw banana and fry it first. As long as it's drained afterward, I don't see where that would do anything but alter the flavor a tad. Might be really good.

Also, I like to add some whipped marshmallow to it and mix it in real good before adding the tiny marshmallows. It gives it a more creamy texture after setting overnight.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You could lightly bread the raw banana and fry it first. As long as it's drained afterward, I don't see where that would do anything but alter the flavor a tad. Might be really good.
> 
> Also, I like to add some whipped marshmallow to it and mix it in real good before adding the tiny marshmallows. It gives it a more creamy texture after setting overnight.



Sounds like a plan  Banana chips could work too! I was made to eat banana by my father so I guess it's just a phobia I have lol ! Can't eat anything that made me sick before. Fried banana would make it creamy, yum!
What is whipped marshmallow?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> What is whipped marshmallow?


 
This stuff:


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Timothy said:


> This stuff:



We don't have that Stuff in Bots or SA  I'll add some homemade marshmallows!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2011)

i use micro, crockpot and briefly a skillet on the stove for sautéing chicken shrimp or just a burger pattie. i have Central air conditioning so that saves me. 90 here today. i think the heat has broken the weather site. stayed on 67 day and night for three days. it was still hot during the night and the air kicked in. scared to see the bill.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> We don't have that Stuff in Bots or SA  I'll add some homemade marshmallows!


 
Yikes! I think there is an International Law that says it has to be sold everywhere! Oh My!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Yikes! I think there is an International Law that says it has to be sold everywhere! Oh My!



It sucks hey! We'll get it when you stop liking it lol!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 20, 2011)

Google a recipe for marshmallow fluff clone.   You don't have to make it from marshmallows.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2011)

Take out/delivery.

Just the right time for such convenience items. 

I have Thai, Indian, Chinese, American BBQ(Red Hot and Blue), Irish, Japanese, Pizza/italian, Kebab, and a diner all within 4 blocks. Screw it. If I get delivery, I will tip 'am well, and if I get carry out, then it makes life a lot easier here.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2011)

we griill a lot, and use the crock pot. if we must cook indoors, it's quick, pan seared things like tuna or burgers.


----------



## Claire (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Near East Taboule or Couscous a lot.  When I cook out on the grill, I make sure to cook up extra meat & veggies, then refrigerate.  Lots of cool meals.  Cook early in the day.  If you (or a loved one) insist on hot meals at dinner, either get a divorce, or cook early in the morning and nuke in the evening.  

Yesterday, though, was a delivered pizza, and it was a lifesaver, eating it in front of the air conditioner.  Delivered food, or something carried home after work, can be a life-saver.  

But my truly biggest hint is when you fire up the grill, think in terms of several meals, not just one.  Grilled veggies on greens, or on a quick cooking pasta (think angel hair or small pastas that don't take a lot of boiling water).  Meats, fish, shellfish, in and on salads.  Tasty.


----------

